# Well shucks, Santa won't be coming this year.



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

I'll be back!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)

I found this in my stocking some years back, and despite a lot of pressure to open it, I have declined......hoping it will be a diamond some day!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2018)

My kids fear Santa ever since I started spelling his name Santa Claws. I save a ton of money now on Christmas.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2018)




----------

